# how the hell...



## iLB (3 Jan 2009)

... does a fixed wheel work? i cant understand it


----------



## spandex (3 Jan 2009)

You get on and ride it the same as over bikes!


----------



## iLB (3 Jan 2009)

wot about when u want to stop?


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> wot about when u want to stop?



Use front brake and leg brake. The pedals naturally come around so you resist them on the up and pull slightly on the down.
Basicly how it works is just like when you put something on the hub and spin the wheel. The thing on the hub will go around with the wheel.
The sprocket is on the hug with no freewheel there, so as the wheel turns it turns the chain, which turns the chainring and so your legs.
Its pretty simple really


----------



## spandex (3 Jan 2009)

hop the back wheel and then skid it I am told I could never get the hang of it. But I have seen some bunny hop up and down kerbs on them and all most stop on a six pence ????


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jan 2009)

spandex said:


> hop the back wheel and then skid it I am told I could never get the hang of it. But I have seen some bunny hop up and down kerbs on them and all most stop on a six pence ????



I can do that
Its pretty easy to get the back wheel up, you just have to time it right. I learnt how to do it on a dirty/gravel road. As i went along i kept flicking the back wheel up. 
For bunny hops i have only done a few, i had to stop pedling and time it all right. Took alot of thinking to get it right. I can get the back wheel up, then the front wheel, but both together while peddling


----------



## iLB (3 Jan 2009)

only i saw an absolute beaut of a singlsspeed in a shop today and might have to beg for it for my birthday, its available in fixed and ss just wondering which to go for?


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> only i saw an absolute beaut of a singlsspeed in a shop today and might have to beg for it for my birthday, its available in fixed and ss just wondering which to go for?



Fixed all the way.
You have that added momentum there, and i personally think they are more fun to ride.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Jan 2009)

what did you see? it wasn't a langster was it


----------



## kyuss (4 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> only i saw an absolute beaut of a singlsspeed in a shop today and might have to beg for it for my birthday, *its available in fixed and ss just wondering which to go for?*



It's probably not two different versions of the bike. Most single speed bikes come with a hub that has a fixed sprocket on one side and a freewheel on the other. You just flip the wheel round to suit your needs/mood.


----------



## spandex (4 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> only *i saw an absolute beaut of a singlsspeed in a shop today* and might have to beg for it for my birthday, its available in fixed and ss just wondering which to go for?



Thank you for reminding me 

I was in a new bike shop to day with the kids and they had two Kona Paddy Wagons in one the 07/08 and the over the 08/09 model but both where the same price? so I asked why there is two types and I was told it is a new thing Kona are doing for there new range? so I had a look round the shop and all of the 07/08 ranges they have are all at full price 

So that got me thinking  I asked how much would they knock off the light gray one with the black rims (07/08) and was told they can not do a thing as it has just come in the last batch of 09 bikes. WTF


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

spandex said:


> Thank you for reminding me
> 
> I was in a new bike shop to day with the kids and they had two Kona Paddy Wagons in one the 07/08 and the over the 08/09 model but both where the same price? so I asked why there is two types and I was told it is a new thing Kona are doing for there new range? so I had a look round the shop and all of the 07/08 ranges they have are all at full price
> 
> So that got me thinking  I asked how much would they knock off the light gray one with the black rims (07/08) and was told they can not do a thing as it has just come in the last batch of 09 bikes. WTF



Dont you already have a Kona Paddy Wagon?


----------



## spandex (4 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Dont you already have a Kona Paddy Wagon?




I do but and it a 07/08 so I know what they look like and I have ridden the Kona rep's 08/09 one as well. The thing is why are they selling the old one at the new price?


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

spandex said:


> I do but and it a 07/08 so I know what they look like and I have ridden the Kona rep's 08/09 one as well. The thing is why are they selling the old one at the new price?



Because they couldnt sell it, and they want someone to buy it without them loosing too much money. 
I think the new one isnt that nice with those yellow rims.
Actually, is that the only thing they have changed? Just put some yellow rims on?
This paddy wagon is better
The On One Pompino would be the frame i would get if i was going to build up a fixed though, mainly for what Pompino means.


----------



## iLB (4 Jan 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> what did you see? it wasn't a langster was it



no it was some sort of giant, i didnt note the name at the time and now i cant find it on the internet , i'll have to ring the shop to get the full model name, it had a handlebar design that i've never seen before and semi-aero wheels very nice 

EDIT: i think it was this one http://www.luvbikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b1s6p3575&z=4067


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

Talk about chopped and flopped....(bars on that Giant)



Oh, and just remembered, not that anyone cares, there was a Paddywagon measily locked to a parking sign on the King's road the other day...


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> no it was some sort of giant, i didnt note the name at the time and now i cant find it on the internet , i'll have to ring the shop to get the full model name, it had a handlebar design that i've never seen before and semi-aero wheels very nice
> 
> EDIT: i think it was this one http://www.luvbikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b1s6p3575&z=4067



Ahhh the Giant Bowery. Its got a flip/flop hub so you can have it fixed or single.
I like the look of it, but i dont think i would have one. Its more of a fashion fixed i think, so if your into that kind of thing then go for it. 
It is very expensive though.
Me personally i would go for the normal Bowery, but have the whole bars taped and have proper levers on(ones on the drops, not ones for flat bars) or change the bars to bull horns and have it like that.
Mmmmm would love another fixed


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> *Talk about chopped and flopped....(bars on that Giant)*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just remembered, not that anyone cares, there was a Paddywagon measily locked to a parking sign on the King's road the other day...



They are pursuit bars, its how they are ment to be. Some will like them, some wont. I preferre the look of short bull horns(like drops cut down and turned upside down)
I think that looks better then long ones, or pursuit bars.


----------



## stevew (4 Jan 2009)

Hey, so what wrong with a Langster then ?
Also what's wrong with S/S ?


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> They are pursuit bars, its how they are ment to be.



Yeah I _know thaat_, but they look more like chopped and flopped drops rather than purpose made persuits, even though they're obviously not.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Yeah I _know thaat_, but they look more like chopped and flopped drops rather than purpose made persuits, even though they're obviously not.



No they dont


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

Yes they do. This could go on.

Look:













Perhaps it's just me....


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Or for a beter view of chopped and flopped








The ones on the giant drop down, then go flat and come up.
Chopped and flops dont drop down, and only really have a little flick up at the end.
Theres an American guy on fixed around here(not seen him for about a year though, dont know if hes still about) that has chopped and flipped drops, they look nice. They arent as long as pursuit bars.
And i think the ones on that Charge arent actually chopped and flipped drop bars, they look more like proper bull horns, like the ones Charge do.


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

They are proper bullhorns, that's what I was saying, in comparison to the Giant...plus you could get the effect found on the Giant with chop and flop, but anyway, it looks kinda cool, although you're right that the 'normal' version is much nicer.


----------



## spandex (4 Jan 2009)

Joe just wate till I get home and I will post some pic's of my bike


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

These are the bars on that Charge i think
http://www.chargebikes.com/products/parts/detail.php?id=5
See, ready done bullhorn, not own made ones cut down from drops.




Yes?


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

Yes, that what I was saying!!!! I was comparing the ready made bullhorns on the Charge to the ready made ones on the Giant, to indicate that I thought the Giant ones looked more like they _weren't_ ready made...!


...!


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

spandex said:


> Joe just wate till I get home and I will post some pic's of my bike



Yes please. I havent seen it. 
I've thought about getting some drops and cutting them down, but i wont be low enough when i need to, so ahvent done it yet


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Yes, that what I was saying!!!! I was comparing the ready made bullhorns on the Charge to the ready made ones on the Giant, to indicate that I thought the Giant ones looked more like they _weren't_ ready made...!
> 
> 
> ...!



But they dont Ive shown you chopped and flipped ones, and shown you ready built ones. 
Pursuit bars are different to bullhorns. Chopped and flipped drops are like normal bullhorns, but they arent as long as ready-done bullhorns.


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

Let's give up.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Let's give up.



Yeh but you dont get me.
Its simple
Ready done bull horns, they are longer.





Cut down drops, they are shorter




Pursuit bars, they drop down and come back up again.




Its different, they are different.


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

I really really do get you, but I think you could make the persuits on that Giant out of drops. Anyway, this is slightly pointless and off topic (sounds like you eh?).


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> I really really do get you, but I think you could make the persuits on that Giant out of drops. Anyway, this is slightly pointless and off topic (sounds like you eh?).




Yeh, well done.
Still dont think you can make these from drops though, without something to re-bend them.
http://www.hubjub.co.uk/nitto/nittorb021zm.htm
The Giant does look nice though, just not my thing. Would rather have the normal Bowery.
There was that Bowery(the white one) frame for sale around me really cheap, couldnt afford it though.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Jan 2009)

Joe24 is correct and Radius is wrong.

Proper bullhorns and persuit bars are made for that purpose, drops are not so the length of alloy your hand grips on the side has a longer flat run than it does on the converted drops. Flopped and chopped are *similar *but not *the same*. Bullhorns and persuit bars are infinitely more comfortable.
This matter is now closed


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> Joe24 is correct and Radius is wrong.
> 
> Proper bullhorns and persuit bars are made for that purpose, drops are not so the length of alloy your hand grips on the side has a longer flat run than it does on the converted drops. Flopped and chopped are *similar *but not *the same*. Bullhorns and persuit bars are infinitely more comfortable.
> This matter is now closed



Thank you


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

I wasn't saying either that they were the same, or better / worse, just that the Giant's bars looked slightly chopped and flopped. Anyway, let's leave it.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> I wasn't saying either that they were the same, or better / worse, just that the Giant's bars looked slightly chopped and flopped. Anyway, let's leave it.



*slams head on desk*


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

Don't be patronising. Now fahgeddaboudit.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Don't be patronising. Now fahgeddaboudit.



How is that patronising
Edit: if you really want to carry on the, no they dont look like thay have been chopped and flipped, even though someone has agreed with me that they dont, then feel free to pm me. I will send you links to lots of pictures showing the difference.


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

Rolleyes is the most patronising emoticon in existence, and you can be quite patronising at times. Anyway, forum fights are no good, so let's not start one.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Rolleyes is the most patronising emoticon in existence, and you can be quite patronising at times. Anyway, forum fights are no good, so let's not start one.


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

yes very good


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> yes very good :rolls:




Get it right


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

Que?


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Que?



So have you yet accepted that pursuit bars arent like chopped down drops?


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

No, because technically they are _like_ them, but yes I accept that the point you were trying to make was right.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> No, because technically they are _like_ them, but yes I accept that the point you were trying to make was right.



Ok, so go get some drops, turn them upside down, then have a look at them.
You will technically find that technically you are technically not seeing that technically you are technically wrong


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

So they're not similar in any way?


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> So they're not similar in any way?



They are similar in the way that they go straight out, and curl up slightly at the end.
Thats about it.
Now your just trying to make yourself right, you even want to get technical.
They arent the same, just get it. You can see it


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Rolleyes is the most patronising emoticon in existence, and you can be quite patronising at times. Anyway, forum fights are no good, so let's not start one.




But PM fights are funny

Me and Joe had one last night


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> But PM fights are funny
> 
> Me and Joe had one last night



No, you were being seriouse YC and i just wasnt, i enjoyed it though, i was laughing alot.

"No deal Noel Edmunds"
Remember that YC


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

Yes I do Joe


----------



## Radius (4 Jan 2009)

Fine joe, but they are more similar, say, than drops and flats. They clearly stem (haha, see what I did there...) from the same idea.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> Yes I do Joe




That was good YC
Me and Kovu love you


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Fine joe, but they are more similar, say, than drops and flats. They clearly stem (haha, see what I did there...) from the same idea.



No, no, no, no
Your just clutching at straws here.
Infact, pursuits are like drops, because pursuit bars drop down


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> That was good YC
> Me and Kovu love you



I cant be bothered to keep argueing with you about it lol so I will just have to live with it


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> I cant be bothered to keep argueing with you about it *lol* so I will just have to live with it



Chav speak YC
Whats wrong with mine and kovus love you you YC?


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

Nah the love I don't mind

Its the 'YC' part I mind


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> Nah the love I don't mind
> 
> Its the 'YC' part I mind



Awww big group hug time.
Come on everyone, big group hug.
Who wants to be near YC? Kovu will be right next to you no doubt


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Anyway, you should ask Kovu for her phone number or msn, bet you she gives it you


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

Annoucement over tannoy - 'could all the female forum members please go and stand next to YC ready for the group hug'...'thank you'


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> Annoucement over tannoy - 'could all the female forum members please go and stand next to YC ready for the group hug'...'thank you'



Now ask Kovu for her msn or phone number.
Bet she says yes


----------



## Kovu (4 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Anyway, you should ask Kovu for her phone number or msn, bet you she gives it you



Joe I'd be careful if I were you ... 
And for your information I do not give out my phone number to strange people over the internet.

[sorry for replying in what was a sensible thread].


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Anyway, you should ask Kovu for her phone number or msn, bet you she gives it you




msn - but isn't that for chavs?


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

Kovu said:


> Joe I'd be careful if I were you ...
> And *fyi* I do not give out my phone number to strange people over the internet.
> 
> [sorry for replying in what was a sensible thread].




isn't that chat speak!!!


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Kovu said:


> Joe I'd be careful if I were you ...
> And fyi I do not give out my phone number to strange people over the internet.
> 
> [sorry for replying in what was a sensible thread].



So, ask her for her msn
MSN isnt for chavs, unless you use a chav name and write like a chav(sort of like what you do YC)
Love you


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> So, ask her for her msn
> MSN isnt for chavs, unless you use a chav name and write like a chav(sort of like what you do YC)
> Love you



How is Young Un a chav name?

And my msn name is LIL STEVE - how is that one chavy either?


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> How is Young Un a chav name?
> 
> And my msn name is LIL STEVE - how is that one chavy either?



Awww
Im sometimes known as Big J
LIL STEVE is chavvy though.
So, have you asked kovu for her msn yet


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Awww
> Im sometimes known as Big J
> LIL STEVE is chavvy though.
> So, have you asked kovu for her msn yet




Joe SHUT UP


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> Joe SHUT UP



Ask her YC
i will bet you she says yes.
Aslong as you do it before tomorrow


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Jan 2009)

Joe24 is an excellent wind up merchant


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> Joe24 is an excellent wind up merchant




I dont know how i do it


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

Quoting one of my PM's from last night



> Joe you are a prick, at times you are a funny prick, but mainly you're just a prick


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> I dont know how i do it



its not so much skill as choice of victim


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> Quoting one of my PM's from last night




That was good, i laughed over that one.
I see you arent being homophobic on here though YC
Sorry Noel Edmunds, no deal, you are YC
I love you


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> its not so much skill as choice of victim



I dont know what you mean


----------



## Kovu (4 Jan 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> its not so much skill as choice of victim



Victim, that made me laugh!


----------



## iLB (4 Jan 2009)

so to get back on topic

if ur riding a fixie (nd u aint a chav YC cough, meaning that your hands will be on the handlebars lol) and you stop pedalling, does that mean that the rear wheel will instantly skid?


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> so to get back on topic
> 
> if ur riding a fixie (nd u aint a chav YC cough, meaning that your hands will be on the handlebars lol) and you stop pedalling, does that mean that the rear wheel will instantly skid?



No no, you will probably be pushed up into the air, if your lucky you will controlle it and relax your legs. If your unlucky then your off.
Nothing to worry about.
Now to skid, what you have to do is lean forward, and pull up with your leading leg, and lock the other leg out. Or, undo one foot, lean forward and lock your clipped in leg up and your wheel will skid. It does take some effort to skid. Just stopped peddling isnt enough.


----------



## Young Un (4 Jan 2009)

If you just stop pedalling and dont put and force into stopping the pedals will just kcik your legs around which is 'interesting' the first time it happens - if you resist the pedals enough to make them stop dead then yes the rear wheel will just skid


----------



## Joe24 (4 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> If you just stop pedalling and dont put and force into stopping the pedals will just kcik your legs around which is 'interesting' the first time it happens - if you resist the pedals enough to make them stop dead then yes the rear wheel will just skid



Thats if your lucky they will push your legs back around. I have been lucky when i did it when i first started riding fixed.
It is interesting though, but once your used to fixed your fine, and just want to spin faster.


----------



## kyuss (5 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> I think it was this one http://www.luvbikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b1s6p3575&z=4067



I like that. The white's nice and the deep rims suit it well. Not keen on the bars though, and Brooks saddles look awful on modern frames IMO. Pricey at £600 though. Certainly not worth £300 more than the regular plain black one. There's much much better bikes out there at that price (surly steamroller, Felt TK3 etc). 

Here's mine, soon to have a matt black paintjob.





Sorry for the crap photo.


----------



## Dave5N (5 Jan 2009)

You forgot to paint your skirting boards.


----------



## kyuss (5 Jan 2009)

Rented flat. I'm painting f**k all but bikes.


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jan 2009)

Nice bike, im guessing they are chopped and flipped drops?
I like that Bowery. 
The thing that is really good is that Giant have not made Giant, stick out so much like they do on other bikes.
And if im right, they have made it so that you can take those stickers off?


----------



## skwerl (5 Jan 2009)

BTW - The term is 'Clipped and Flipped'


----------



## kyuss (5 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Nice bike, im guessing they are chopped and flipped drops?
> I like that Bowery.
> The thing that is really good is that Giant have not made Giant, stick out so much like they do on other bikes.
> And if im right, they have made it so that you can take those stickers off?



Yep original bars chopped and flipped. And no, unfortunately the stickers are under the clearcoat or they'd have been removed a long time ago.


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jan 2009)

skwerl said:


> BTW - The term is 'Clipped and Flipped'



Not now its not


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

It's chopped and flopped....


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> It's chopped and flopped....



Oh god
There is no proper name for it, there are lots of different names for it.
I normally just say chopped down drops, or chopped and flipped(thats what they are, why have to give it some girly name using two words that sound the same)
God, HTFU.


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

Well seeing as you're clearly the authority on everything, I'll just piss off and die in a hole then.


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Well seeing as you're clearly the authority on everything, I'll just piss off and die in a hole then.



Awww dont be like that


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

Well don't be _'like that'_ then.


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Well don't be _'like that'_ then.




Oh dear.
So i prove you wrong and you just cant accept things. What is the Yoooooth coming to?
Im off back to play Bubble Shooter now, and compelete the game again and again, and reeellllaaaaaaxxxxxxxx, and sit back and listen to music


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

There are better ways to prove someone wrong than to be condescending and a bit rude / dismissive. And that's good coming from you considering you're the same age as me but act as if you're about 30 years older...


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> There are better ways to prove someone wrong than to be condescending and a bit rude / dismissive. And that's good coming from you considering you're the same age as me but act as if you're about 30 years older...



Actually, no.
I put on my views, you dismissed them. I then put evidence on, you dissmissed that. You then clutched at straws trying to say you were slightly right. To which i said no. Someone else even said i was right, and you still didnt accept it.
So, no
You even did a personal attack(saying i was pointless and off-topic) and got into a huff.
So.................


----------



## iLB (5 Jan 2009)

dear o dear o dear o dear, the youth of today

i was only asking about fixed wheels ffs


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jan 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> dear o dear o dear o dear, the youth of today
> 
> i was only asking about fixed wheels ffs



Sorry, im abit into fixed, just abit though, as you can tell


----------



## iLB (5 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Sorry, im abit into fixed, just abit though, as you can tell



dont take it really seriously at alllllllllll...

























much


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

I didn't agree, that's allowed. I still think they're clearly related, but let's not go back there. It was still about you wanting to be right. I did try to end it a few times...and it wasn't a personal attack, as it was going off topic and was rather pointless. That counts for me as well. 
You are a right wind up merchant, that's all I can say. But don't worry about it, cos we love you, right? 


And sorry ilovebikes, for making this thread, erm...different.


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> I didn't agree, that's allowed. I still think they're clearly related, but let's not go back there. It was still about you wanting to be right. I did try to end it a few times...and it wasn't a personal attack, as it was going off topic and was rather pointless. That counts for me as well.
> You are a right wind up merchant, that's all I can say. But don't worry about it, cos we love you, right?
> 
> 
> And sorry ilovebikes, for making this thread, erm...different.



Everyone loves me
You do however see the differences in the bars though, you cant not admit to that.
I think whats needed is





a big group hug
Come here everyone
Love you


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

Yes of course I see the difference, I'm not _blind_, but I also see the _similarity_. Anyway, I better participate in this hugging business in order to...well I've no idea but yeah.


----------



## skwerl (6 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> It's chopped and flopped....



I'm in a pedantic mood so I'm going to point out the definitions of flop and flip.

Most relevant are:

FLIP: to turn over, esp. with a short rapid gesture

FLOP: to change suddenly, as from one side or party to another

For completion. FLIP-FLOP: any of several similar devices having two alternative states

So. I'd say flipped is better. Chopped is also better than clipped but 'chopped and flipped' doesn't rhyme and there's nothing more important in the kewl world of fixed riding than ensuring all terms rhyme or end in 'ie'


----------



## MePower (6 Jan 2009)

Upsidedown..ie and lobboff..ie?


----------



## Joe24 (6 Jan 2009)

skwerl said:


> I'm in a pedantic mood so I'm going to point out the definitions of flop and flip.
> 
> Most relevant are:
> 
> ...



That killed your whole arguement 
And fixed doesnt end in ie, and fixie just sounds stupid


----------



## skwerl (6 Jan 2009)

Joe24 said:


> That killed your whole arguement
> And fixed doesnt end in ie, and fixie just sounds stupid



I completely agree. My sarcasm was obviously too heavily masked.


----------



## Radius (6 Jan 2009)

skwerl yes you make sense, I'm just going by what I've read on the London FGSS forum, which is erm....an interesting read.


----------



## Joe24 (6 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> skwerl yes you make sense, I'm just going by what I've read on the London FGSS forum, which is erm....an interesting read.



Oh dear. That forum makes me laugh though, the go around repping each other, calling each other daffodils and dont like some people. 
Its a good read, got to have a sence of humour to go onto there. Do they do seriouse?


----------



## Radius (6 Jan 2009)

Why don't you go on it and ask them, I'm sure the responses would give you an idea of how serious they think they are


----------



## Joe24 (6 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> Why don't you go on it and ask them, I'm sure the responses would give you an idea of how serious they think they are



Ive no need, ive been looking at that forum for a while now and ive worked it out.
Except the repping bit, dont get that


----------



## Radius (6 Jan 2009)

No idea. Just thank ye gods that we don't have it on here


----------



## Joe24 (6 Jan 2009)

Radius said:


> No idea. Just thank ye gods that we don't have it on here



I would put my views on it, but i dont think i should


----------

